# Any news about DPP4?



## bloodstupid (Dec 16, 2012)

Are there anything new about DPP4 wich was supposed to be released by the end of the year?


----------



## tq0cr5i (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Any news about DPP4*

Did you mean "Canon Digital Photo Professional 4"? I have never heard any news about the next major update of Canon Digital Photo Professional.

DPP3 lunched at least 5 years ago and the latest version of DPP is 3.12.52.0 which was released on Dec. 12, 2012. 

It may be too odd for software that has such a long live life cycle. DPP3 is getting long in the tooth indeed.


----------



## bloodstupid (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Any news about DPP4*

Yes, i dont remember where..maybe here or somewhere else..but i read somewhere that a completly redone version would be coming by the end of 2012.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Any news about DPP4*



bloodstupid said:


> a completly redone version would be coming by the end of 2012.



Hope this rumor is ture. We'll see, we'll see.


----------



## bloodstupid (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Any news about DPP4*

I hope it will finally allow to apply the lens correction settings to all photos at once ..if you do it now all photos get corrected with the distance settings of the first photo.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: Any news about DPP4*



tq0cr5i said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > a completly redone version would be coming by the end of 2012.
> ...



Now it is a rumor indeed.


----------

